# PRIME vs SELECT     BRISKET COMPARISON



## gary s (Apr 21, 2019)

*Brisket Comparison:  Prime vs Select


First off, I need to apologize for the lack of Pictures.

My intention was to take Pics every step of the way, even my company filling out their score cards. Bus as soon as people started showing up, I forgot all about the picture taking, I did manage to take a few.   Sorry

Prime Brisket from Sam's













Select Brisket from Brookshire's

















Prime







A Couple of Pics of what was left   Sorry !!






Score Sheet








5:00 AM - Pulled Briskets out of Fridge,

Started smoker, prepped Briskets

6:00 AM   -   Briskets on, Beans and BBQ sauce Made

8:00 AM   -   Beans on 

9:00 AM -   Swapped Briskets from Top to Bottom racks wood skewer in Select

12:00 PM   Wrapped Briskets, Brought in Beans

Prime IT was 177°    Select IT was 168°  

12:30 PM Ribs on 

3:30 PM - Wrapped Ribs, Put on Sausage

Prime Brisket was 201° @ 3:30PM  so I pulled and wrapped it and into cooler  

4:30 PM - Select Brisket was 206°,  I Pulled and wrapped it and into the cooler, 

5:00 PM - I Unwrapped  the ribs and back on smoker for 30 min.

5:30 PM - Everything is coming off the smoker, and  we started setting up for supper

6:00 PM -  I Did two plates of Brisket Samples “A” Select Brisket “B” Prime Brisket, Passed around both plates and a score card.



When everyone arrived, I told them besides having a get together and eating some BBQ, I was doing a Brisket comparison, and had some score cards, and would like them to participate. First thing someone said was “are we rating your BBQ” I said no we are judging which Brisket you like best, But if you want to judge MY BBQ feel free, if there if something you don’t like or I could do better please let me know.

I had two plates, one marked “A” the other “B” No one knew which was which.

I told everyone to look at their score card, Taste both samples and mark the one you like best in each category, if you like both equally mark both.


Results:


Appearance       A          9            B        9

Bark                   A          9            B        9

Pull                     A          6           B       5

Tenderness        A          5            B        6

Taste                  A          6           B        6

Moistness          A          7            B        7

Overall Fav.       A          5             B        4


                                        47                    46


When I picked out the Select this was the closest one, I could find to the weight of the Prime. It had great marbling, but a thick fat cap. After I was finished trimming both they were pretty close.


Now my take on the Two.

I used Pecan and smoked at 225° - 250°

Both Briskets were prepped the same, Salt and Pepper

Is all I use on Brisket.

I smoked both for 6 hours then wrapped them in butcher paper.

The Prime was ready at 3:30 PM  IT was 201° and skewer went in with NO resistance  at all (Like Butter)

I pulled it, wrapped it in a couple of towels and placed in the cooler. The Select was at 198° and I felt it needed a bit more time.

At 4:30 PM the Select was at 206° and really, really tender. Hind sight I should have pulled it when I pulled the Prime.  The Prime went for 9.5 hours, the Select for 10.5 hours. Both rested in the Cooler till right before 6:00 PM.

Since I was the only one who knew which one was which I waited till everyone had completed their tasting and scoring. 

Those of you who know me, Know I am very critical when it comes to Brisket. So here goes
*
*Appearance -  *To me they both looked about the same. Pretty much all my Brisket look the same when the come off the smoker.

*Bark -  *Both were even

*Pull -  *I would have to go with the Select simply because that extra hour got it almost too tender.

*Tenderness – *Same as above Select

*Taste -  *I would say a tie Both had great flavor, just the right amount of smoke and a nice chew.

*Moistness – *Again a tie both were very moist and juicy

*Overall Favorite – *This is a hard one, since I knew which, was which. I have to go with ------- a Tie


*Conclusion :  I guess I was somewhat disappointed.

I expected the Prime to be hands down way above the select in most categories. I know when it comes to steaks Prime always comes out on Top, but that’s Hot and Fast cooking so the extra marbling and tenderness is the big factor. 

Now, Low and Slow changes that, you can take a tough piece of meat cook it for a long time at low temps and have something wonderful. Another example is SV cooking, take a tough piece of meat, SV it for hours and hours then throw it on the grill or in the skillet for some color and you have a fantastic piece of meat.

I started grilling and smoking when I was 14 years old

way before all this modern stuff and all the info at your fingertips, I learned by trial and error and asking Lots of questions. Back then Briskets were Cheap, cheap, I don’t even remember if they were graded? if they were, I know I got the cheapest one. I never paid to much attention to the different grades until about 10 or so years ago. But this was my first Prime Brisket and truth of the matter is, If Sam’s hadn’t had it mis- marked, I wouldn’t have gotten it. 

I never thought of paying the high price for Prime to cook low and slow, when all my Select and a few Choice are always tender, juicy and flavorful.


Bottom Line was the Prime that much better than the Select  --- NO !!    Unless they were about the same Price I wouldn’t buy one.  That is my opinion based on this Comparison, granted it is only one.  But for me I can’t see paying 2 to 3 times as much for Prime when in our test there wasn’t that much difference. Now I’m quite sure that there will those who disagree, that’s fine.


Thank you for reading all this Rambling


Gary


*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 21, 2019)

Great comparison, Gary.  I too had expected the prime to be the hands down winner.  But its sure nice to know you don't have to take out a second mortgage to buy a piece of meat that will be fantastic when it comes out of the smoker.
I have no idea what grade brisket I have in the freezer--it's still wrapped just like it came from the butcher who cut up my half a beef.  Judging by the steaks, it should be great.  But then, so was my last (and only) brisket--and it was just one out of a truckload sale.  I just fauthfully followed your instruction on how to smoke a brisket.  I swear that if I smoked a brisket out of a baogna bull it would turn out great if I did it your way.
POINT
Gary


----------



## gary s (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you Gary, much appreciated  It wasn't just me it was pretty much a draw with my Company

Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 21, 2019)

Excellent post.

"Prime" is focused on the back cuts such as tenderloin (filet) , T-bone, porterhouse, rib-eye, and strip on a younger slaughter.

I put Prime brisket in the same category as prime flank, skirt, round, shank, etc.  They came off a "prime" slaughter (focused on the back cuts), but all heavily used muscle that don't take marbling and tough as nails without a long and slow cook.  Marketing ploy in my opinion.

The only other wildcard that comes to mind, did both of the briskets come from the same side of their respective donors?
I've heard from competition people there is a difference between left and right halves.  Don't remember which side they select to feed the judges. The gallery gets whatever comes off the smoker.

Joyous Easter to you too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 22, 2019)

Good info and thanks for posting it Gary. I've never really paid attention to the grading - just price and visual appearance. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks for a real informative post Gary.  I've wondered how much difference there is in grade of brisket but don't have the experience to do a good comparison, myself.  You have furthered my education.

Like.


----------



## newbrian (Apr 22, 2019)

WOW, I am very surprised.  Thanks for doing this test it has opened my eyes.  I have to say i'm jealous of your meat prices.  I'm in NW Indiana and we pay $6 or $7 a pound for Choice meat.  I would love to get some brisket for $2 or $3 per pound.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank You Mr Gary!!
Awesome Thread & Very informative testing!!
I figured there would only be a little difference, but I thought maybe a little more than there turned out to be.
However, after reading closely everything Gary had to say, I have to say "The Real Winner" is "Low & Slow" !!!!!
Low & Slow has always been the way to tenderize a big hunk of Fatty Meat.
The only thing the SV has changed is you can now Tenderize a big hunk of "Very Lean Meat", without any adverse effects.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Apr 22, 2019)

Thanks Guys

Gary


----------



## tallbm (Apr 22, 2019)

Great write up Gary!

The proof is in the pudding and that much scoring doesn't lie.
Now here is something to think on.
I believe a grass fed natural, kosher, or halal brisket may be a little more of the difference you are looking for.

Even with those tasting better, I don't feel that they are miles apart by any means.  I have eaten Franklin's brisket and he gets basically the best most natural beef brisket you can find and though his brisket was the best I've ever eaten it wasn't that far off from stuff I've eaten at family gatherings and such.
I did smoke like an 11 pound all natural grass fed ethically raised/handled and slaughtered brisket and it was a better tasting piece of brisket but again the difference wasn't enough for me dedicate my brisket smoking future to only buying that type of cut of meat.

If I was in a serious competition where having that 10-15% increase in flavor may matter then I think that would be the only time I would seriously go that route.

I do however buy Prime brisket at Costco when they drop to like $2.69/lb vs the normal $3.29-ish a pound.  I have found that the prime briskets are more consistent with making nice tender and juicy brisket with less fuss vs other grades.  So maybe the ease and consistency is where the Prime grade gets a bigger win rather than in the flavor department.
Anyhow that is just my experience and my 2 cents, again great writeup!


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Apr 22, 2019)

Thank you Gary for all the details and explanations.   I haven't been able to justify the price of prime vs select.  Thanks to all the judges also.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 23, 2019)

Good information.  I don't feel so bad about not being able to get prime cuts easily in my area.  Choice has always worked well for me.  Thanks for posting your comparison.


----------



## Smokinribsbbq (Apr 23, 2019)

That's an interesting comparison. I have done a few of these before and what I have determined was it was all in who was tasting the product. My third test proved this with nothing but BBQ team members. Just a thought but there is certainly a difference.


----------



## gary s (Apr 23, 2019)

That is why I wanted family and friends to do the judging, I explained (After the fact) What BBQ judges look for and how different it is cooking fora competition than for Family

Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2019)

Awesome information Gary and as said the low and slow works. Different types of beef such as grass fed etc.? does it really matter now you will have those who are going to say the newest in the pen Wagyu. The cost is the winner in my house. Gary thanks for a great write up.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2019)

JC in GB Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

